# Coming from the dinosaur age and into the present. Need help with TVs!!



## Mona (Aug 5, 2012)

We have not yet bought a flat screen TV, but our old tube style finally bit the dust, so now we are looking to buy a new flat screen. I thought it would be easy to pick one out, but I see there are LCD, LED and Plasma varieties. UGH!! What is the difference? Which is the BEST, and why?? In our home, we will have the TV along a wall that faces windows, and even with closed curtains, there is some glare. Is there any one type that would work in best with that situation as well??


----------



## Katiean (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a Samsung LCD tv that I have not had any problem with glare with. My brother bought a samsung but I do not know if it is a LCD or LED. His faces the closed curtains and that window is on the west side of the house. He has no problem with glare. However, I have a Panosonic plasma tv and it faces the south and does have some glare. I also do not like the plasma because of the amount of heat the screen puts out. I hope this helps.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 5, 2012)

LED is the best technology...for glare I'm not sure which would be best. We just got rid of our last tube stye tv a couple months ago...it's amazing how skinny they are now....so easy to move.


----------



## Jill (Aug 5, 2012)

All of our tv's are flat screen LCD's, but I do think the LED's are the better technology (we just haven't tried them yet). I have them at home and also use them in my office to show client presentations, etc. No problems with glare at home lighting nor at the office under fluorescents. I think you will really love having a flat screen tv!!!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Aug 5, 2012)

I have an LCD flat screen, and I LOVE it! It is angled across a corner so that it 'faces' NW; there is a large window about 20' away that is on a north wall, and where I sit, on the sofa that is also angled so that it is parallel to the TV face(the window is 'behind' the sofa, futher down the N. wall), there can be a glare unless the drapes are completely closed.

I did research first so decided against plasma; think LEDs have been introduced in the years(@ 3 1/2) since I got mine, so don't know much about them. Do you have access to Consumer Reports? Like in a library? It is a great resource for comparative information on such things! Seems to me that LEDs are well-regarded...but much depends on YOUR particular circumstances, requirements,and expectations...not really much help, am i? ; )

Margo


----------



## Mona (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. After reading all of your responses, I went and googled the same question, and the choice after reading everything I did, was that we are going with tyhe LED type LCD. LCD didn't really seem to have any advantages over the Plasma and LED, and although Plasma was first in a few categories, it was marginal and since it is much more power consuming among a few other things, I decided to go with the LED as the best overall for our needs. One place even mentioned a specific brand which was supposed to be tops, so when I googled the 3 brands I had it narrowed down to, and read reviews, I ended up going with the one they highly recommended, as it seemed that nearly everyone that had one that posted a review on it, was very pleased with it overall. So, I ordered our new LG Infinia 47LW5600! http://www.lg.com/us...47LW5600-led-tv YAHOO! I can hardly wait! It also had the matte finish to the screen, so that is supposed to go real far in the glare department!


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm excited to hear how you like it! We have been thinking about getting a bigger tv for the bedroom so I want to hear what you think of your new tv


----------



## Mona (Aug 6, 2012)

Will be sure to let you know once we receive it. I think it said not until the 3rd week of August as an expected date.


----------



## Mona (Aug 6, 2012)

Just checked back and says shipping expected between the 9th and 14th.


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2012)

Yay! I hope you get it soon





When we got our first flat screen tv, I stayed up a bunch of nights just to watch it b/c things looked so much better on it!!!


----------



## Sonya (Aug 6, 2012)

I hope you have HD available to you, you will be amazed at the pic!


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 6, 2012)

Do NOT get plasma!!! They use a LOT of electricity to run!! In this day and age, I understand LED is the way to go. LCD is ok but the lighting inside it is one continous string so if it goes out, you have no picture. With the LED it's all pretty much individual lighting, so if one goes out, you may not even notice much difference in your picture. Think of it as the old string of Xmas lights that doesnt work when a bulb goes out, or the newer kind that still works and just the one little bulb goes. They also use WAY less electricity than plasma.


----------



## Mona (Aug 6, 2012)

No, I don;t think we have HD?? We have a Canadian dish, no cable etc. as we are so "out in the middle of nowhere"! LOL!


----------



## Sonya (Aug 6, 2012)

You should call them Mona, I bet they can change your dish so you get HD....there is a huge picture difference. It probably cost a few dollars more but it's worth it.


----------



## lvponies (Aug 6, 2012)

I was amazed by HD when I got my flat screen TVs!! The picture is absolutely amazing!! If you can get it with your dish, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Mona (Aug 6, 2012)

I asked my daughter about the HD and she said you need to get a special HD receiver, so I guess we won;t bother with it.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 6, 2012)

I said the same thing Mona when we got our 72"....my husband kepth bugging the crap out of me to get HD...I said the picture is fine, we don't need the hastle...well he would not shut up so I called directv and they came out and put the new dish up for HD, we had to get a new reciever too...I was chirping like a bird at him until I saw the picture...the very few shows I watch were so much better...it was like the people were standing in my living room...imo it's worth it.


----------



## Mona (Aug 6, 2012)

My Dad had HD on his dish and receiver which is the same dish brand as ours. I saw the HD on his TV, and it was AWESOME! It was like looking at it in real life almost with some of the pictures! Anyway, he recently switched to a new satellite company, so I am thinking maybe I need to get a hold of him and see if he wants to sell his old unit to us! LOL!!


----------



## Sonya (Aug 7, 2012)

There you go! You will be happy you went with the HD. With directv not all the channels/shows are HD, I watch alot of discovery and history channel and most of those shows are HD....my husband is a football fanatic and his games all come in HD...it's like Tim Tebow is in my living room praying...lol.


----------



## Mona (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, a bit of an unexpected update. I had purchased the tv online through Amazon. The guy from the store that offered the tv called today, as the tv I ordered was a 2011 model and now they have come out with an upgraded one for 2012. They wanted to give me that one for the same price. I told him I had to get back to him as I needed to investigate before deciding. Once I did, I found out he was telling the truth...I even called LG directly to speak to them about the differences to make sure he told me the truth. Because it is a new release, there really aren't any reviews from people on it yet available online. Anyway, I figured since I was getting a different tv, I might as well go with a bigger one too, so I asked what the price was for the 55" one. He said $2407. I said forget it, as the smaller one (47") was only $1299. After I hung up, I looked on Amazon which is where I ordered the first one from. I saw them offered there for $1597 so I called the guy back and asked if they would match the Amazon price, and if not, then I wanted to cancel my order as I was going to order through Amazon. So, he called me back and said they would match the price. LOL!! So we are now getting a 55" one! It's like a smart phone, but is a smart tv. Can do all kinds of internet stuff on it and I guess can record on it too if I get a usb drive to hook up to it. So not sure when it will be in. Hopefully they will let me know when they ship it.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh gosh Mona, that is too much technology for me, lol I've seen HD at a friends house- yes, it's awesome but I dont watch that much tv and doesnt warrant my paying extra just for that.


----------



## Mona (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey, I rarely watch tv either! THIS (points at computer) is MY "tv"! LOL! But, since we needed a new one because of the old one konking out, we figured we might as well get one with good reviews so hopefully it will be the last for many years to come! I donl;t think I will ever use all that computer stuff on the TV. One reason is, why would Im, when I have a computer that I can use, and secondly, I have to pay per how much bandwidth I use (uploading and downloading) so don;t want to start doing a bunch of things on there that are going to boos that way up!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Aug 9, 2012)

Mona, you will LOVE LOVE LOVE HD!

Did I read correctly in the description you posted on the original one you'd ordered that it will be 3-D ready?

Margo


----------



## Mona (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, it can be viewed as 2D or 3D...comes with 6 pairs of 3D glasses. LOL! The grandchildren should love that!


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2012)

Mona, has it arrived yet? If so, how do you like it???


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 25, 2012)

We have a 70" LED HD - believe me, as season ticket holders to college football (GO DUCKS!!!) apart from loosing the tailgate parties the view is better from the sofa lol.


----------



## Mona (Aug 25, 2012)

No Jill...STILL waiting!




Needless to say, I am NOT a happy camper! Has been one thing after another with them, and I am sure I am being lied to, yet I do like to give people the benefit of the doubt, so here I sit, still waiting! They are saying the expected delivery date is supposed to be the 29th, so should have it by the end of next week.

When I first ordered it, they told me they did not have any in stock yet from LG and it would be a couple of weeks, so I said I did not want to wait and would find one elsewhere. That was probably the REAL reason for this LONG delay, but I have given all sorts of excuses. First it was supposedly in transit and they didn't have a complete address so it held it up. No one told me that, it was only because I called them to inquire on the status of it. Next excuse was that it was sent, but the outside of the box was damaged and when they checked contents, the television was also damaged. I didn;t really believe it, but yet accidents DO happen, so I told myself I was glad they sent out a new one. This time I told them I wanted some sort of tracking number. They provided one through the shipping company, but when nothing was progressing, I called the shipping company to ask them. They said they only has as much information as I could see myself online, and that if nothing was showing there, then it had not yet been sent. I gave it a few more days, then called again. I was told then that the carrier (shipping company) never came to pick it up, so they switched to a different company. This time I called their bluff, telling them I thought these were all excuses I had been receiving and that if it didn't arrive this time, I would be cancelling my order. Of course they were very apologetic and insistent that it was being sent that day, sent me tracking with the new company and I swear, if it is not here by the end of the month, I am cancelling and to heck with them!


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 28, 2012)

Uh oh, there are companies on line that do this to people... send them broken, used or no merchandise!! I would cancel this and go elsewhere!! And dispute this immediately through your credit card company for credit!!!!


----------



## Mona (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL!! TOO Late, it came today! This company that delivered it was SUPER to deal with. The expected date wasn't until tomorrow, but I had still not heard from them about setting up a time to meet for pick-up/drop-off, so I called this morning. As it turned out, they had it on the delievery truck, and I was going to be in town anyway for an appointment. The guy called the driver, got a time that he'd be there and had a back-up plan to leave it at a local business if I was not there at the time it came in. They went the extra mile, and even called me later in the afternoon to see how I made out with the plans we had made. I wish I had such a raving review for the outfit that we actually bought the TV from! Anyway, the TV is really nice...apps and all kinds of "techie" things I can learn. I am really not one that likes to learn all about the new things out...I have a basic cell phone. Had just got a "smart phone" and ended up calling and having the internet part shut off as I was using up data and had no clue how, because we weren't even using the phone. I have no desire to learn. Easier to go back to a plain old phone, so I traded in my smart phone for a plain flip phone. LOL! BUT, this TV has so many different types of settings, and lots to learn about all the feautures, and I do want to learn some, but it will have to wait until the days are much shorter and I have lots of "dark time" indoors to do nothing. Really like the TV though!


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2012)

YAY!!! I'm happy it's there and that you like it! I'm sure you will get it all figured out, too. Don't you love how little space the flat screens take up?


----------

